# Drawpoker Cigar Tool



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have had about four cigars out of the last 30 that were very hard to draw. Notably Cohiba, Macanudo and Montecristo...I purchased the tool with my first cigar sampler pack from TC. The tool seemed to work well for me, but only when I poked two or three holes through the stick.....Anyone have a comment on the tool?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

No comment on the tool but 4/30 isn't very good odds from brands that typically don't have that many construction issues.

I'd highly recommend trying to "dry box" for a few days prior to smoking them.

I have found (over 16+ years) that over humidification is the most common cause for draw and burn problems.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> I have found (over 16+ years) that over humidification is the most common cause for draw and burn problems.


Most of the time this is true... however I do usually have tighter draws on certain brands. Pepin is one that comes to mind for me. His cigars seem to like lower humidity so I try to keep them in the low 60's where as I keep the rest in 67ish.:tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I have one in storage back home from before I got my Henry's Draw tools. I will send it to you if you can wait a few weeks.

It works well but Henry's tools are much easier to carry around.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I have noticed the same thing from the draw poker, but I have not needed it since I started using beads, so humidity could be the problem. In the end I think all that matters is that it works. If you have to poke a few holes it really doesn't matter.


----------



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I have one in storage back home from before I got my Henry's Draw tools. I will send it to you if you can wait a few weeks.
> 
> It works well but Henry's tools are much easier to carry around.


For only 20.00 I ordered the Henry's tools from Heartfelt.....Thanks for all your resonses :tu


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

seems to me that you might accidentally slip and ruin an expensive cigar with that thing.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

I recently ran into this problem with a plugged cigar and just ran a straight piece of a wire coathanger through it... worked like a charm and very inexpensive. :2


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got a set of custom tools made for me that are awesome.
Sharper and thinner than Henry's, love em and they always do the trick


----------

